# Suggestions for temporary shelter



## JD3430

So I have a traditional barn to store equipment. Connected to the side of the barn at ground level will be a 16' wide x 25' long poured concrete pad on footings. This will give me an area to park a piece of equipment. Township won't let me build a structure on the pad. 
I could purchase a hoop type structure, farm trek type shelter, but that would be a waste since the side of the barn already gives me one wall. I basically need something better than a tarp with poles. Would love to have some kind of weather enclosure that uses a barn wall as one side for it to hang off of. Size would need to be about 16x24.
Any ideas?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Why won't they allow you to build off the pad? Just cause it's an old bank barn?


----------



## JD3430

Barn is no allowed to have an addition.


----------



## slowzuki

The local cabinet shop has a 1/2 tarp building. It looks like a 40 wide one cut in half with a truss on poles lenghtwise where the ridge would have been. Its free standing. I'll see if I can find who made it.

Other thing I've seen is those pipe barns on skids. They come in big sizes, sort of heavier version of those steel carports.


----------



## R Ball

Unreal you ca't put a shed on the side of your . Where in Pa do you live?


----------



## JD3430

People's Republik of Chester County. 
Can't do anything permanent with posts bolted to slab or roof rafters on a ledger on side of barn.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> The local cabinet shop has a 1/2 tarp building. It looks like a 40 wide one cut in half with a truss on poles lenghtwise where the ridge would have been. Its free standing. I'll see if I can find who made it.Other thing I've seen is those pipe barns on skids. They come in big sizes, sort of heavier version of those steel carports.


Would like to see a pic of that. 
I may end up with a metal roof carport on steel poles, but then there's no sides. At least with a soft building, it has sides to keep out snow, rain, critters....


----------



## DSLinc1017

Build the structure on skids, then "store" it next to the barn. Another trick around here is to put wheels on it, call it a trailer, that is then stored next to the barn. I put a lot of structures on skids, no building permit or extra taxes required.


----------



## somedevildawg

DSLinc1017 said:


> Build the structure on skids, then "store" it next to the barn. Another trick around here is to put wheels on it, call it a trailer, that is then stored next to the barn. I put a lot of structures on skids, no building permit or extra taxes required.


That's interesting.....put wheels on it and perhaps it's legal.....more bearucratic waste......all from a state that waits for a ground hog to come out of its den to forecast the weather.....maybe they should let punksatawney Phil (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) rewrite the building codes....he could make it mandatory to have entrance holes under every slab....

Ck out the air barn at gfc for temporary storage needs....


----------



## Tim/South

My county is unreal about inspections and permits. Next county over they can almost build a house with out an inspection.

What will they do if an addition is put up before they notice?

Here, they can not make you take it down once it is up. They just adjust the property tax. I have grown to ignore them (inspector police). All hat and no cattle.

I have learned to ask if it is policy or law? They will mumbo-jumbo a bit. Laws are enforceable, policy is not.


----------



## R Ball

What I have learned here in Boyd Co Ky it's easier to ask for forgivness than get permission. I had a permit that said storage building was to be built. Blitz built it in 1 1/2 days
(30x70). When the code inspector seen it he lost it. Called me and wanted me over at the farm now. Pulled in and he ask me what I thought I was doing. I told him I had no clue what he was talking about. He said look at this building, I said nice don't you think. He said it wasn't on the permit. I pointed out it did say storage building on the permit and that's what I was using it for. He said he thought I was talking about a 10x12 or something. That's when I ask him what did he think that I had that would fit in a 10x12.
Since then he has backed off.
This guy has a gun strapped on his hip every time I see him. Tries to intimidate you I think.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah....sounds great, but I'm the one who has to live with the fines from building it without being allowed to. Lol
It's not that I don't want to get a permit, it's that I'm not allowed to make this building any bigger. Period. 
I know the inspector. Played high school football with him. He knows what I want to do and he's on to me. Even though we went through school and football together, he won't cut me a break. Story has it he let a guy slide as a favor years back and got caught. Got in trouble and has gone by the book ever since. 
Maybe he'll retire.....someday....


----------



## slowzuki

The problem with skid buildings is one good wind can wreak havoc. Better anchor it to the slab. You could put up a 30 tarp building on those concrete blocks sitting just outside the 25 ft slab. They anchor to the block and are non-permanent.

I don't understand the permit folks there, here they are encouraging people to build everything they can so it can be taxed.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> I don't understand the permit folks there, here they are encouraging people to build everything they can so it can be taxed.


One would think......wouldn't they?


----------



## Tim/South

JD3430 said:


> Yeah....sounds great, but I'm the one who has to live with the fines from building it without being allowed to. Lol


Here, their fines are not enforceable if challenged. Their leverage comes from not allowing electric power to be turned on unless permitted and approved. We are the only county in the state with such an agreement.

The only time a "discovered" out building can have forced removal is if it is too close to property lines or an existing structure and poses a hazard to another person's property.

It would be fun to have an inspector who carried on his hip. He would match many of the non yuppie residence in this area. You know, need one for snakes, coyotes and such.


----------



## JD3430

I understand what you all mean about challenging the building codes, etc., but it just not in the cards. 
Anyone have a temporary shelter they like? Zip up front door, able to hold a snow load? Can be tied down to a conc. slab?


----------



## mlappin

Crazy man, just plain crazy. It could be worse though, at least we don't have a bedroom tax yet.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/bedroom-tax-suicide-grieving-son-1886058


----------



## FarmerCline

Here if you have an agriculture tax exemption card and he building will be used for agricultural purposes you do not have to get a building permit and if you happen to know someone you can get by with about anything. Heck my grandpa built an addition plus a garage to their house a few years ago without any inspection or anything. If it were me I don't know if I would spend the money on a concrete slab if I could not build a sturdy structure over it. You might be better off to build a pole barn. Just curious why does it need a concrete floor?


----------



## Tim/South

What about those movable carport deals you see set up outside of houses? Maybe butt a couple of the longer ones together?

I have seen tall ones people park their RV's under.


----------



## slowzuki

I have a shelterlogic 13x20 x 12 tall temp shelter for my firewood. I'd guess it has a 5-10 year lifespan, fairly flimsy construction. Can be bolted to cement with anchor bolts. There are local tarp building companies that make larger ones that are much sturdier but cost more.


----------



## man of steel

You might want to check into the federal law that exempts ag from general building permits.


----------



## JD3430

It's on my pretty, which is only 2 acres. It was once a farm, now just a house and smaller barn. It no longer qualifies for any Ag exemptions.


----------

